# 5th June - Waxstock



## chris2110 (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks like Waxstock is going ahead this year? Do we have a thread for it? 
Apologies if we do but I can only find this https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=426450 which appears a bit vague!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Im sure the Waxstock chaps will be along soon to post all the details


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Due to work and family commitments (read that as a toddler deciding on how I spend my time these days) I'm ashamed to say that I've not been on here for a while but.....prior to this post I have just booked the hotel for macca666 and I for this years show! Woohoo!

Look forward to getting the new wrist bands in the post soon.


----------



## chris2110 (Jul 15, 2013)

rojer386 said:


> Due to work and family commitments (read that as a toddler deciding on how I spend my time these days) I'm ashamed to say that I've not been on here for a while but.....prior to this post I have just booked the hotel for macca666 and I for this years show! Woohoo!
> 
> Look forward to getting the new wrist bands in the post soon.


Same RE the wristbands, not so much the toddler.....
Lets hope there is a decent turnout both public and traders!


----------



## Vans (May 18, 2020)

WHIZZER said:


> Im sure the Waxstock chaps will be along soon to post all the details


They certainly havent posted anything yet and its only just over 3 months till it is due to take place.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Any idea of ticket prices?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

With it being a no go for the last 2yrs I would've thought the organisers/promoters would've been throwing this out way before now.

Interest is there so it'd be great to actually see some movement/info around it.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> With it being a no go for the last 2yrs I would've thought the organisers/promoters would've been throwing this out way before now.
> 
> Interest is there so it'd be great to actually see some movement/info around it.


Yeah. Looks like easy jet won our money instead. Couldn't wait and needed to book flights and apartment.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

nbray67 said:


> With it being a no go for the last 2yrs I would've thought the organisers/promoters would've been throwing this out way before now.
> 
> Interest is there so it'd be great to actually see some movement/info around it.


Assume you've seen the updates? If not tickets on sale now. if you purchased a 2020 ticket wristbands getting posted March or if you can't make the date they'll refund.

Otherwise tickets are 20 quid advance and 25 on the day if it's not sold out. Think kids tickets are 9 in advance :thumb:


----------



## Vans (May 18, 2020)

macca666 said:


> Assume you've seen the updates? If not tickets on sale now. if you purchased a 2020 ticket wristbands getting posted March or if you can't make the date they'll refund.
> 
> Otherwise tickets are 20 quid advance and 25 on the day if it's not sold out. Think kids tickets are 9 in advance :thumb:


They are too slow with the info for what is supposed to be a big show. 
You would of thought they would of put a list out of the manufacturers etc who will be present.


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

Got my 2020 replacement ticket today, completely forget I'd ordered one! - looking forward to attending 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Got my ticket. Had to have the obligatory car sticker too


----------



## Shakmeister5000 (Jul 21, 2021)

Do you guys know if there’s any future events in Scotland? As I’ve always love to attend to see the latest products on show


----------



## beaks (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm interested in this show but as per comments above, there seems to be precious little information about it - and stumping up £20 for something that may be a non-event isn't a gamble I want to take just now...


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Shakmeister5000 said:


> Do you guys know if there's any future events in Scotland? As I've always love to attend to see the latest products on show


You'll struggle in Scotland. You'll get some traders at the bigger shows but struggle for a waxstock style show. Keepitclean normally have something at Ingleston but it tends to be cars rather than products.

I've been to Waxstock a few times and going this year you just need to get a few mates together and make a weekend of it which is what we do given it's a 6 hour drive :thumb:


----------

